# Flyer Hand Cars



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Which Flyer handcars have a e unit for reverse and forward? I saw a video of an hand car that ran into bumpers and switched direction. not sure if they do this.


----------



## Aflyer (Nov 10, 2010)

Tyco Man,
That was a model 742 you saw. It is all mechanical, when the car hits the bumper it pushes the switch and reverses the direction.

Here is a listing on eBay with pictures, in the last picture you can see the bar that operates the switch. You can kind of see how it works.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...935525?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item3a912097e5

Aflyer


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

None can switch direction except for the one Aflyer mentions and that uses that small diameter bar to do so by bumping into something to "switch " it. However, there are electronic devices toda that will switch directions for you simply by wiring them to the track. A quick internet search should find those for you.


----------

